# Wedding Photographer and DJ Wanted! Help!!



## mozzle1707 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

I have lived in the UAE for 7 months and my fiance and I are getting married in July. (Before everyone starts saying how hot it is going to be then, we know! It was LITERALLY the only time we could organise it around work and family commitments!)

I am desperately seeking a wedding photographer who is experienced in photographing Western weddings. Our wedding is a small ceremony with 40 or so close friends and family and we want a photographer for the day to capture the magic and provide us with a memory stick containing high res, quality photos. We don't need a wedding book or videographer or anything overly fancy but I can't seem to find any photographers who do simple, traditional wedding photos. 

We are also looking for a DJ. Again, we don't want anything fancy. We just want a DJ with a good range of classic tunes to get a mixed generation party up and dancing. If anyone knows anyone who is reasonably priced and has availability in Abu Dhabi on July 16th, please can you pass on their details? 

Also, while I am not going to use a wedding planner, I would welcome suggestions from anyone who has planned their own wedding out here recently! It all feels like a bit of an overwhelming and lonely experience. 

Thank you so much everyone.


----------



## djaks (Nov 14, 2009)

*DJ*



mozzle1707 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I have lived in the UAE for 7 months and my fiance and I are getting married in July. (Before everyone starts saying how hot it is going to be then, we know! It was LITERALLY the only time we could organise it around work and family commitments!)
> 
> ...


Hi, You can reach me on uaedjs @ gmail.com with your requirements.
Thanks


----------

